

Ask HN: How to find freelance sysadmin work - jefe78

I'm a bored systems admin in Ottawa, Canada. Presently managing 6200+ servers across 16 facilities(mixed environment of Linux - Debian, RHEL, SUSE, Windows - 2003, 2008R2, and Unix - HP-UX, Solaris). My experience is specifically with Linux though. This is a government consulting gig but painfully boring.<p>I'm looking to take on some spare work managing peoples closet servers and small shop setups; I like helping tune little shops up so they can get more done with limited hardware. Does anyone have any experience finding this type of work?<p>Thanks!
======
jpluscplusm
Come over to the UK and work for us! You're doing what we like to do, except
it's all fun and exciting 'n' shit ;-)

